# Do all kittens stop playing when they 'grow up'?



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hubby wants to know! 

The only other cat we've had was a very elderly Russian Blue rescue, Nikki, and all she did was eat, sleep and beg for petting. She's get the night crazies only once every few months, and then just long enough to run around the apartment a few times. 

We are learning a ton from Gracie, watching her grow from 5 months to 8 months - playing, teething, hunting spiders, training us to invent games she likes, including hide-n-seek(!) which she loves doing with hubby. If we keep this up, will she continue being playful, or will she stop when she's mature? 

 Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If you keep it up, keep it interesting for her, she will always play with you.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed. They do settle down a bit but will still play. Little-one is nearly nine and still a complete goof!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaia is almost one, but sill a kitten! i have noticed she doesn't play with her toys as much.. she _chooses _ when she wants to play, she wont just go chasing after anything without thinking about it, as when she was little she would pounce anything that moved.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think it's a combination of the cat's personality and environment. A cat that is inherently a slug will be more playful in a stimulating environment, one that is playful will be a nut. Put a slug in a non-stimulating environment and it will be a total couch potato. One that is playful will still play as it ages, but will slow down significantly.

Maggie acted like a kitten till she was 8, when she finally started slowing down. At 11 she still plays regularly. She and Holly chase each other around every day.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

I agree that a lot of it is in the environment & human, and in the cat's own nature. It's like people, I think. Some will always have a child inside, some won't. But it's hardly a rule that as a species, they will all mature or all stay kittenish.  If you're concerned enough to question the kitten inside, your baby will probably always stay lively!


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

I had 2 that slowed down an awful lot right around age 1, but one hyperactive nutcase who bashed through the 1 year barrier and kept right on going! The older 2 were quite disappointed.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

The two turds are over a year now so they still overdose on P&V. Jigs is about 10 now and she is still very playful. She's like a big fat kitten.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

My beloved Smudge (rainbow kitty) played and acted like a kitten for almost all of her 17 years. Makes me smile just thinking about that now


----------

